# Wild router table



## Niki (3 Jul 2006)

Good day

I hope that you will not be too scared from this "Marquise de sad" torturing device (Lets face it, it looks like that).

This router table past many modifications and improvements in the last 7~8 years and now it serves me as "3 in 1", router table, doweler and mortiser.

The table top is made of 21 mm plywood covered with floor panels and the router is connected directly to the floor panels so the height loss is only 8 mm.

Some day, I'll post the doweling method

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT5.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT6.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT7.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT8.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT9.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20table%20old/RT15.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Jul 2006)

Excellent Niki =D> 

Paul


----------



## Mcluma (3 Jul 2006)

REALLY INGENIOUS   

that is the best plunge action i have seen by far

PS NIKI, is that an american router (by the look of the plug)


----------



## matthew (3 Jul 2006)

Superb! Puts mine to shame


----------



## Shady (3 Jul 2006)

Blimey! I've been wanting to modify my routing set-up for a while, and just happen to have some scrap floor panels, and one of those very 'workmate clones'... 

Excellent: I'm going to have a play...


----------



## Niki (3 Jul 2006)

Thank you all for your positive replies

Mcluma
It's a Japanese Hitachi M8, 100V 800W.
I think that the Americans does't have this model of 8mm shank.

niki


----------



## Niki (3 Jul 2006)

Thank you Shady
The floor panels were added some 2 years ago when I made the floor in my house.
The idea was; instead of gluing plastic laminate on top of the plywood (and probably I would make it crooked), I have it straight and guarantied for 15 years.

niki


----------



## Waka (3 Jul 2006)

Niki

Very ingeneous.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (3 Jul 2006)

Niki:

I love it when someone demonstrates that they have a "thinking cap" & use it. I would guess that when you are feeding lengthy stock through the router table that you employ the use of adjustable roller stands at both input & output. Excellent approach.

Lee


----------



## prawnking (4 Jul 2006)

you should become an inventor for the tool industry or atleast patent some of your ideas you never now all it takes is 1 good idea look at dyson.

luv the initiative

cheers

shaun


----------



## Losos (4 Jul 2006)

Hi Niki,
Really good stuff, as others have said it's nice to see someone thinking. As it happens I went and bought a table about a year back. (It did include a router & was good value but not quite as versatile as yours :!: )

Anyway, where did the metal work come from, looks like there's some kind of 'Workmate' in there but what about the other bits, surely you didn't make them yourself........or did you :?:


----------



## Niki (4 Jul 2006)

Thank you all for the kind replies

Shaun
At the age of 61 and retired already 5 years, I really don'tt care if somebody will copy them, anyway, they are so simple to make that Im doubt that somebody will buy them.

Losos
All the metal work is part of the workmate, I just removed the two wooden jaws and used it as it is.
I bought it in Japan, you can see it on this website.
http://www.allproducts.com/manufacture1 ... -1060.html

niki


----------



## mastupeppe (5 Jul 2006)

hi Niki,

WOW! very ingeneous
please,have you the project of this?thank you.

regard , Carmine


----------



## Niki (5 Jul 2006)

Hi Carmime

Thank you very much.
I'm sorry but I don't have any plans of the project.
I built this table in 8 years and every time I added something new.

Regards
niki


----------



## diyphil (11 Dec 2017)

This is a great post. I've been researching Youtube to find out how to build a diy router table, but could not figure out a good way to raise and lower the router bits. This way looks ideal and easy to make. I will give it a go.
Phil


----------



## woodywoodwood (17 Dec 2017)

Sadly missed. Niki was a real asset to the forum, and the craft as a whole. His 'wonderful world' sticky is well worth a look.
W


----------

